# Temperature surfing thermometer



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can buy an inexpensive thermometer with a probe that I could attach to my boiler? I have been looking on amazon and ebay for suitable thermometers, but the aquarium ones only go up to 70 C and the food ones rarely come with a probe at the end of a wire.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

What about something like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Thermometer-Type-Thermocouple-Y137XB/dp/B002YUTOXS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1343888050&sr=8-4

Cheap and measures up to a few hundred degrees. You can buy other probe types pretty cheaply as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks LookSeeHere,

Can any one suggest the best location on the boiler for attaching the thermocouple. My guess would be as far away from the element and the cold water inlet as possible any advice out there from someone who has done it?

Thanks


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Also, any suggestions on the best method of sticking it to the outside of the boiler?


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

ok, cheapest digital thermometer (thermocouple) I can currently find on Ebay £3.48 including postage - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-K-Type-Thermometer-TM-902C-Digital-Single-Input-Thermocouple-Probe-/200931290918?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2ec8702f26

Or monitor 2 temperatures at the same time (boiler and extraction) for £7.72 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Temperature-Meter-Handheld-Contact-TYPE-K-Hotsell-Thermometer-Meter-ESY1-/140976032712?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item20d2d38bc8


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

mbgm8ndb said:


> Also, any suggestions on the best method of sticking it to the outside of the boiler?


Mine is pressed on to the front face of the boiler with a cork between there and the front of the machine (Classic). There's some helpful information here: A different approach to Gaggia temperature routine - Tips and Techniques • Home-Barista.com


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

I have one of these and it works very well (just don't shake it about or it gets upset). http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Meter-Thermocouple-Probe-50-1300-UK-/290946501048?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item43bdc349b8. I have squashed the cable under a pressure clip on the tube on the back of the boiler - this isn't ideal as it does move occasionally but I'm not sure what the best method of sticking it is.

One of these is vital with the classic. You can nail the temp each time for both brewing and steaming juuust before the heater clicks off.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

mbgm8ndb said:


> ok, cheapest digital thermometer (thermocouple) I can currently find on Ebay £3.48 including postage - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-K-Type-Thermometer-TM-902C-Digital-Single-Input-Thermocouple-Probe-/200931290918?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2ec8702f26
> 
> Or monitor 2 temperatures at the same time (boiler and extraction) for £7.72 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Temperature-Meter-Handheld-Contact-TYPE-K-Hotsell-Thermometer-Meter-ESY1-/140976032712?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item20d2d38bc8


This might seem like a funny question but where do you put the probe to measure the extraction temp? Have you done this with your machine?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> This might seem like a funny question but where do you put the probe to measure the extraction temp? Have you done this with your machine?


Check out the vid in the home barista thread that jonners posted and all will become clear.


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Ive ordered one of the double digital thermometers. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

jonners said:


> Mine is pressed on to the front face of the boiler with a cork between there and the front of the machine (Classic). There's some helpful information here: A different approach to Gaggia temperature routine - Tips and Techniques • Home-Barista.com


I've love to see a picture of this. When I look inside my classic that distance is huge and I have reservations about the cork or the temp probe braiding coming into contact with a 200deg boiler


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

The boiler temperature is never all that much above boiling point, so it's certainly not going to burn the cork or braiding. The probe is designed for going to much higher temperatures than this.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I used Kapton Tape very successfully in my Behmor Roaster for a number of years

I used to hold the TCs in position within the oven cavity with it. Oven temp was circa 250C at times, far hotter than within the Gaggia at the boiler position.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I used Kapton Tape very successfully in my Behmor Roaster for a number of years
> 
> I used to hold the TCs in position within the oven cavity with it. Oven temp was circa 250C at times, far hotter than within the Gaggia at the boiler position.


I'll give this a try, thanks.


----------

